# RN labeling requirements link for FTC



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Howdy All,

Here is some great information for the RN label requirements questions for the U.S. 

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

Happy reading and learning

Dianne


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm reminded of the "State The Obvious Contest" line on _House_ at this point.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

At least she's trying to help, though, which is much apprecieated!

Thanks, Dianne.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

True. I should probably file the above away in the "Things Lewis Shouldn't Have Posted for 100, Alex" category.

I just saw this post pretty much back to back with your last one on the topic Greg, so it seemed particularly weird.


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Holy Cow,
I did not see the reply to the other post....it is weird
kinda like that whole universal synchronicty.

and I love House! he has lotsa snarky and insane/funny comments that could be put on tees.
sorry, i will search via tags etc. better next time. 

dianne


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Solmu said:


> True. I should probably file the above away in the "Things Lewis Shouldn't Have Posted for 100, Alex" category.
> 
> I just saw this post pretty much back to back with your last one on the topic Greg, so it seemed particularly weird.


Yeah, I thought it weird, too. It was strange that it was a little bit after I posted it in the other thread.

The comment was pretty funny, though, and Dianne seems to have a sense of humor. So all's well that ends well, I guess.



saltybeachdianne said:


> Holy Cow,
> I did not see the reply to the other post....it is weird
> kinda like that whole universal synchronicty.


I didn't think you did. I guess that's why Lewis just couldn't resist.



saltybeachdianne said:


> .... sorry, i will search via tags etc. better next time.


It's quite alright, trust me. 

Like I said, you were trying to help. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

GROUP HUG! 
and 
KISSES (i am from the South) 

i have a wild sense of humor. I am adopted and my hubby swears that House must be my long lost sibling, or possibly birth father. scary huh?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I know all about hugs and kisses. Born and raised in Nashville. Hugs and kisses right back at ya!!

I'll let you hug and kiss Lewis, though.


----------

